# Heidis



## Rncoder (Dec 7, 2007)

WHat is HEIDIS? I sent my resume to do HEIDIS reviews for Atena. It's an 8 week position. What is this and what do they do with the info? I may have to go into offices, it this looked at favorably or not by the offices? I am clueless..... thanks


----------

